# Help Trans Drain plug leak



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

While carefully inspecting my 05 GTO Trans (Tremec T56) I have found the issue with a very small leak, fluid was just clinging to trans case, leak is from drain plug, potential hairline crack in case at bottom of plug. Plug is not cross threaded. Leakage is minimal and was present when car purchased. I am draining trans fluid and cleaning trans case threads and plug threads, what thread sealant can I use on the plug and what are my options if case has hairline crack about 3 or 4mm? Any specialty drain plugs available that provide a better seal? Car is going in for tune in three weeks, help. Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just replace the drain plug. You can get one at Napa and some auto stores. I was reinstalling mine a few weeks ago and snapped it right off while tightening it. Got the other half out of the transmission and replaced it with an OEM unit. Haven't had an issue yet.

Napa Part Number NS6574


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Try a new drain plug or just hit the hardware store for a slightly larger rubber o ring to help seal it better.

I wouldn't use any sealants on the threads.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

The Napa location here did not have part or part number for drain plug, not real impressed with their customer service, dealer, etc, no part. Ordered from Tick Performance, just have to wait, I need this car in the shop March 25 and the small part availability or just parts knowledge is frustrating. Thanks for all the help here by forum members. I hope I can pull this off and get car tuned by the 25th. Thanks


----------

